# Good cooling unit for core i5 2500K?



## Viswanathan (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi Guys, I have the following configuration

Budget:- 6k

Processor :- Intel core i5 2500k 

Motherboard :- Asus p8p67 pro 

RAM :- G.Skill F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL kits X 2

Graphics Card :- MSI GTX 560 Ti Twin Frozr II/OC

Cabinet :- CM 690 II Advanced with transparent side panel

Power Supply :- Corsair TX 850

I bought my system 2 years ago!. I thought of buying noctua NHD-14 but i thought i would buy one later. Now i need one badly. My main purpose of work is 3d Animation and heavy rendering. So i would really appreciate Some help from you guys.. 

I have some interest in the following products :-

1 ) Corsair H40 Cooler
2 ) Corsair H60 Cooler
3) Corsair H70 Cooler
4) Antec Kuhler H2O 620 Cooler
5) Antec Kuhler H2O 920 Cooler

What do u guys think would be best for my cpu and whats your opinion about Air Cooling?.. Is it as good as Liquid Cooling?.. Pls share your Ideas.. Thanks in advance


----------



## Myth (Mar 20, 2013)

The choice of cpu cooler depends on the range of OCing to be done. 
*
High*
If you are ready to take the risk of liquid cooling then check out the  Corsair H80
Corsair Hydro Series H80 Liquid CPU Cooler

The NH D-14 is one of the best (if you can find it ) and competes well with liquid coolers
Cooling, Fan Speed, And Noise : Four Closed-Loop CPU Coolers Take On Noctua's NH-D14

Thermalright Silver Arrow Dual 14cm Fan Cooler

*Medium to High
*Thermalright Venomous-X *Fanless *Aluminum
+ One-Two CM 90cfm fans @ 500 each.

*Low to Medium
*The A70 as compared to the Hyper 212 Evo, is slightly better, slightly louder, has one extra fan and 1k+ costlier.
Corsair A70 Dual-Fan CPU Cooler

A CM Hyper 212 Evo @ 2.2k is the most vfm.


PS: Personally, I prefer air coolers anyday. Any liquid inside the cabinet will give me sleepless nights.


----------



## Viswanathan (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks Myth.. Any other Air cooling suggestions from noctua or better yet the next best air cooling to nocua NH D-14??.. 

are you saying liquid cooling is highly dangerous?.. they will provide warranty for damages(if any) rite?..


----------



## Myth (Mar 22, 2013)

There are a lot of cooling solutions from noctua but the best known are probably the nh-u12p se2 (4.3k) and the d14. 
Both, at present unavailable in India. I believe its quite safe, warranty wise, to procure them from abroad if you can. 

There is always a probability of leakage, however miniscule, associated with liquid cooling. Its a risk I guess most owners live with it, counterbalanced by the higher performance. 
I have no confirmed knowledge of the cooling company providing warranty for damaged parts other than the cooler. 

You could check out the Silver Arrow and wait for others to chip in their suggestion.


----------



## Viswanathan (Mar 23, 2013)

Thanks myth.. Any other suggestion guys for air cooling?.. Right now I am looking for a good air cooler but if i don't find one i will probably go with H80 cooler. Really worried about liquid cooling leakages.. Pls help me out guys..


----------



## sumalatha (Mar 23, 2013)

Spoiler






Viswanathan said:


> Hi Guys, I have the following configuration
> 
> Budget:- 6k
> 
> ...






OP can go for Corsair H60 @ 3.8k locally sold.


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 23, 2013)

Viswanathan said:


> Thanks Myth.. Any other Air cooling suggestions from noctua or better yet the next best air cooling to nocua NH D-14??..
> 
> are you saying liquid cooling is highly dangerous?.. they will provide warranty for damages(if any) rite?..



in US, maybe they'll pay for the damages. 
in India - Go fuq yourself, they'll say 

anyway, CM Hyper Evo 212 is a solid cooler. great performance. go for it.


----------



## Viswanathan (Mar 24, 2013)

@ sumalatha 

What about h80?..

@ anirbandd 

:O.. So its better to go for a air cooler aye?.. I am looking for a mid or high range air cooling and i am thinking of overclocking my cpu..


Thanks for the suggestions guys..

is there any better or on par perfomance air cooler than Noctua NH D-14?.. 

what about deep cool assassin?..


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 24, 2013)

if you are going for extreme OCing, water cooling is the way to go. with the risks.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Mar 24, 2013)

Get this Water Cooling Kit, they're tested and have proved reliable. Good Price : Performance ratio. Just a note, performs better than Corsair H100 at 2k less. 
HOC 40


----------



## Viswanathan (Mar 25, 2013)

@ anirbandd

Thanks dude but isnt there really any air cooling unit at all tat performs on par with liquid cooling?..

@ ashis_lakra 

Thanks dude.. I will look into it..


Any other suggestion guys for air cooling?.. I need it within next week.. I really appreciate the help so far  and i need only some more suggestions for air cooling... Please help me out guys..
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Alright i have narrowed it down to two coolers.. I have searched for both coolers and are available online.. So wat do u guys suggest?..

1)  Noctua NH-U12P SE2 120mm SSO CPU Cooler
2) Corsair Hydro Series H80 High Performance Liquid CPU Cooler

Is the Noctua one really worth it?.. Will it perform equal to corsair H80?..*


----------



## Viswanathan (Mar 25, 2013)

Alright Guys.. I finally decided to go with Corsair H80!.. Thanks everyone for your time and suggestions..


----------



## Myth (Mar 25, 2013)

Where is the *Noctua NH-U12P SE2 *available online ?
You are good to go with either coolers.


----------



## Viswanathan (Mar 25, 2013)

It is available here:---> Buy Noctua NH-U12P SE2 120mm SSO CPU Cooler Online India @ eZmaal

Some more products:---> Fans And Heat Sinks

I have ordered the Corsair H80.. Thanks for your suggestion mate


----------



## Myth (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks for the link.

Good luck with the H80. Post pics.


----------



## Viswanathan (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks will sure do.. Good luck with the Noctua NH-U12 SE2  It seems you have been looking for tat for a while


----------



## Myth (Mar 25, 2013)

Viswanathan said:


> Thanks will sure do.. Good luck with the Noctua NH-U12 SE2  It seems you have been looking for tat for a while



I have a CM Evo already, so might skip this one for now.


----------



## Viswanathan (Mar 26, 2013)

Alright Guys.. Ordered Corsair H80 and Artic Silver 5 thermal Compound! .. I have a question regarding the removal of thermal paste.. so about lint free cloth, how about tissue paper or lens cleaning cloth.. Second thing is i read in the hard ware forum tat we can use aftershave  to clean the area using the help of tissue!.. Is it ok to use aftershave.. My aftershave says it contains : Alcohol 62% and diethylphthalate denaturated 1%, Propylene Glycol, Benzyl alcohol... So some say they have used aftershave without any problem.. So my question is, Is it safe to use aftershave to clean thermal paste?.. Please Help me out Guys...


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 26, 2013)

Viswanathan said:


> Alright Guys.. Ordered Corsair H80 and Artic Silver 5 thermal Compound! .. I have a question regarding the removal of thermal paste.. so about lint free cloth, how about tissue paper or lens cleaning cloth.. Second thing is i read in the hard ware forum tat we can use aftershave  to clean the area using the help of tissue!.. Is it ok to use aftershave.. My aftershave says it contains : Alcohol 62% and diethylphthalate denaturated 1%, Propylene Glycol, Benzyl alcohol... So some say they have used aftershave without any problem.. So my question is, Is it safe to use aftershave to clean thermal paste?.. Please Help me out Guys...


Have a look at this thread: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/hardware-q/171601-help-me-fix-my-overheating-laptop.html
I explained the procedure to clean the old TIM there.


----------



## Viswanathan (Mar 29, 2013)

Thanks.. I used the aftershave with use of some tissue paper and lint free cloth that comes with prescription glass..


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 29, 2013)

Viswanathan said:


> Thanks.. I used the *aftershave* with use of some tissue paper and lint free cloth that comes with prescription glass..


There's a reason why I posted that link.


----------

